# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [-Fly-] Bonjour  tous

## -Fly-

Bonjour a tous ,

J'ai dja publi quelques messages mais je vois que j'ai oubli de me prsent .
Je m'appel Nicolas j'ai 18 ans , je vis a villeurbanne , et plus tard je veux travailler dans le developpement si possible developpement web . J'aime aussi designer sur photoshop .

Voila voila 

PS : Quand je vais dans mes options je n'arrive pas a mettre un avatar je voulais savoir si c'tais normal on ne me propose qu'une option c'est sans avatar.

Bonne soire  ::ccool::

----------


## Bovino

Bienvenue  toi Nicolas  :;): 

Pour les avatars, c'est rserv aux membres du club (voir http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...re-avatar-etc/).

Il va donc te falloir patienter un peu avant de pouvoir en avoir un  ::):

----------


## -Fly-

> Bienvenue  toi Nicolas 
> 
> Pour les avatars, c'est rserv aux membres du club (voir http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...re-avatar-etc/).
> 
> Il va donc te falloir patienter un peu avant de pouvoir en avoir un


Ok , pas de problme  :;):

----------

